# Is this a world record?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I buy my eggs from a woman who delivers them to the door, and have done for years. I buy a tray a week and they are always quite large, so double Yorkers are not uncommon. But, on Saturday, I made my son a 3 egg dish, all double yolkers. This morning I had 3 poached eggs, all doubles and again for lunch, 3 scrambled eggs all doubles,


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

If it isn't then it probably should be, that's some pretty mad statistics to get that many in a row.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

"Egg bound" beckons ...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I buy my eggs from a woman who delivers them to the door, and have done for years. I buy a tray a week and they are always quite large, so double Yorkers are not uncommon. But, on Saturday, I made my son a 3 egg dish, all double yolkers. This morning I had 3 poached eggs, all doubles and again for lunch, 3 scrambled eggs all doubles,


Chickens brought up near a nuclear power station maybe?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2014)

I see nothing more than 6 eggs broken into a dish.

If you want me to believe otherwise i will need substantial proof i.e. a video of the eggs being opened with a copy of today's newspaper shown at the start of the video.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Like your wall?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd say its pretty unusual

Sometimes you know it will be a double yoker

Heres some eggs from a year or so ago

Left = pekin egg, centre = normal egg, right = double yoker (ouch !)


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Like your wall?


I'm sure we'll see the wall progress, or at least an image the pallets of bricks waiting to be laid


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Have you never heard of cool hand luke?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Have you never heard of cool hand luke?


Yes. Never in the same bracket as mr Kidd tho


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

EGGS- Left to right - waitrose 'large' ; "Pumpkin" blue brahma bantam( bigger blue ones); "olive" Lemon Pekin (not pictured); "coconut" light sussex bantam (Black and white)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

We get eggs often from the farm we have our horses grazing, duck and bantam.

The bantam eggs make great omelettes i feel, you have to use a few more, but you get a really rich yellow finish to it, less white in the shell i guess.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

There some variety there Gary

We had a good mix of colours but have thinned down the flock a bit now. Some are from purebreeds and some are from crosses


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The shells on the pekins are so thick, its a wonder they'd ever hatch - Ive dropped a box on the floor before and all smashed except Pekins.

Our other Brahma Blueberry (bit smaller eggs and different shape to Pumpkins) hers are always quite thin-shelled - even with calcium supplements.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

working dog said:


> There some variety there Gary
> 
> We had a good mix of colours but have thinned down the flock a bit now. Some are from purebreeds and some are from crosses
> 
> View attachment 7893


Awesome. You have the same kitchen tiles as us!


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Who'd of guessed such a following for eggs on the coffee forums!

That number of double yolkers is nothing short of impressive, I get excited at one double but still to this day have fond memories of a fry-up I had with 2 fried eggs and both being double yolkers!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Awesome. You have the same kitchen tiles as us!


Had hours of fun spent grouting them


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

working dog said:


> Had hours of fun spent grouting them


Ours are being ripped out and replaced , when we eventually get round to sorting the kitchen out.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, my son is going training and asked for poached eggs for tea


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I saw in a butchers a while ago a sign advertising 'double yolk eggs'... is there a way to tell?

Farmer types?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Scotford said:


> I saw in a butchers a while ago a sign advertising 'double yolk eggs'... is there a way to tell?
> 
> Farmer types?


Crack them open??


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Crack them open??


And how would they sell an already cracked egg?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Glue it back together?

Oh no hang on, couldnt do that with humpty dumpty....


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Zackly.

13 things


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Egg-zackly!

13 eggs.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

You can buy trays of double yolk eggs off the market, but thats not really a surprise for Norfolk (home of the six fingered glove) lol


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

But these are not special eggs, just ones bought from someone who has supplied me for ages. We often go weeks without getting one, and today, that is 12 on the trot today that we have opened and found doublers!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> But these are not special eggs, just ones bought from someone who has supplied me for ages. We often go weeks without getting one, and today, that is 12 on the trot today that we have opened and found doublers!


 Nice surprise for you then , they haven't been on holiday to Norfolk by any chance.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Candling is used by the food industry to examine eggs, shine light through them.

We once had a huge hen's egg, when we cracked it open there was another whole egg, shell & all, inside.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Daren said:


> Chickens brought up near a nuclear power station maybe?


I used to keep a few chickens, and in my recollection this is the sort of thing that young "novice" chickens do....

Once they start laying, there are often double yolkers, sometimes a soft shell, and sometimes they don't lay at all (when they should be), it all settles down after a while, often new point of lay hens, start laying at around this time of the year, I suppose it has something to do with the seasons/traditions, logically, there is no right and wrong time to introduce new hens to the flock, but as humans we tend to do it in early summer.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, being down to my last 5 eggs, I had 2 poached for breakfast. the eggs were not particularly big and I was on my own so could not video it, BUT.......


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Now you see that's something i expect one of my kids to do, cup of something on a tablet.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, the last 3 eggs I have just scrambled, and, guess what?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You put another scratch on your tablet?


----------

